# Pedro and Uncle Rico. BUT STILL ALIVE! READ!



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

i didnt know where to post this!

So last Monday i rehomed my babies :'(
i didnt give them the love that i wished i could. i wanted them to be as happy as they could possibly be!
as i posted in another section about the ferret, i got a baby ferret named Brundon and in order to get him, the deal with my parents was to rehome my rats. i loved them so much but like i said, i wanted them to be as happy as they can be! ive wanted a ferret since i was 7 so i wanted to get one because my parents finally said yes after begging for almost 8 years.

when we walked into the pet store, a lady with 3 kids were walking out and saw me with them and they were SOOOO excited to see that i had 2 rats! i asked them if they wanted them and the 3 kids AND the mom were SOOO HAPPY! they couldnt wait to take them home! they said they were going to keep their names and were so happy! they said they have a mean rat at home and couldnt wait to have 2 nice ones! (they arent going to house them together!) i feel like i made the right decision because theyre going to be much much happier and get lots and lots of love from there new family! i cried soooooo much and the woman even gave me 20 dollars against my will. i wanted to make sure they were going to a loving home. thats all i wanted, not the money! but she insisted and put it in my bag. my ratty's new family loves them very much!

i miss my little guys and looking at everything on here makes me miss them soooo much more! :-[


----------



## Corpseflower

Aw, I'm so sorry.  At least they have a good home, though.


----------



## Stace87

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> i miss my little guys and looking at everything on here makes me miss them soooo much more! :-[


Wouldn't have that problem if you decided to keep the pets you had taken on and wait to get a ferret in the future :-\ I don't really think it's very fair to pretty much trade animals like you have done. I know you've found them another home, but even so, I don't think that's very fair. 

Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

Stace87 said:


> kleeheartsratandrabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> i miss my little guys and looking at everything on here makes me miss them soooo much more! :-[
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have that problem if you decided to keep the pets you had taken on
Click to expand...

i found them a new home so they could be happier. which i CLEARLY stated in my post. so i think its kinda weird that you think i should have kept them and all. i had them in mind and to keep them as happy as possible, so idk what your thinking....


----------



## Stace87

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> i found them a new home so they could be happier. which i CLEARLY stated in my post. so i think its kinda weird that you think i should have kept them and all. i had them in mind and to keep them as happy as possible, so idk what your thinking....


I know you rehomed them so they could be happier, as you didn't have time for them after buying a ferret. The "deal" you made with your parents was to get a ferret and the rats had to be rehomed. They were replaced for another pet, that's what I personally don't think is right. Anyway, like I said, that's just my opinion.


----------



## collisiontheory89

I think what Stace is trying to say is yes, it's great that you rehomed them, but why would you buy rats just to swap them for a ferret? I don't think she has an issue with the fact you rehomed them, but the reason for which you rehomed them (?)


----------



## Corpseflower

I kinda agree with what Stace has said...
I have alot of pets, and I would never give them up just to get another...
You know, they also bond to you, and when you're suddenly not there anymore, it makes them depressed.

Animals have feelings too.


----------



## zoe9

I'm totally with Stace on this one.

If you take on a pet with good intentions but then, for reasons out of your control, cannot give them the care they need then yes, find them a home that will and no one will think badly of you.

However, if you then replace that pet with a new shinier pet your reason is no longer valid and you lose credibility.

If you were unable to care for your rats properly, why can you suddenly now care for a ferret? I don't get it.

It seems to me you hold the attitude of many in todays society that pets are disposable and it's okay to get rid of them when the novelty wears off and the commitment wanes, or when something better comes along, and sadly it's because of this attitude that shelters are full of unwanted animals and pets shops are full of returns (by the way, if you were taking your rats to the pet shop to be put up for adoption and just lucked out by running into the family who took them on, then please don't act like you did a fabulous responsible thing by finding them a good home because you didn't.)

Sorry if this sounds harsh but I have zero tolerance for anyone who thinks its okay to treat animals this way. Pets are for life. Or they should be.


----------



## littlematchstick

well I must comment on this..I have both rats AND ferrets...and as much as I love my ferrets to death..I much prefer rats over ferrets. My 2 ferrets take more time and energy to care for then all 8 of my rats, and I have 3 rat cages to clean and only 1 ferret cage. They require A LOT of out of cage time to remain mentally stimulated..usually 2-3 hours is best..if not more. I have had ferrets since I was a sophmore in high school, I'm now almost 25. Ferrets have a much longer life span and therefore will likely have more vet bills over those years. Their food is dreadfully expensive (if you geth them the good stuff-which is best). Basically what Im saying is...if you didn't have time for 2 rats its highly unlikely you have time for a ferret in comparison to time it takes ot take proper care of a ferret. So it sounds to me like you got bored with one and wanted something new...what happens when you get bored with a ferret?


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

okay, i dont want it to come off as that i feel like pets are disposable. 
thats not how i feel. i dont know how to fully explain the siuation to anyone to make it make sence. Stace, i know what you mean. and i 100% totally agree with everyone whos agreeing with her. i do to. i dont want to sound 2 faced for agreeing with her, or like a hypocrite. i just dont know how to fully explain the situation. what i did was right for the time being. wheiter it sounds like it or not. it was. no one knows my full story, or the entire situation i was in. i dont treat my pets like they are dissposable and it makes me extremely offended if anyone thinks that.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

like i just said, i have a story and no one has the right to judge me. period. but also, before you even start to judge you should get the whole story first.

this isnt everything. i dont have the time to type out my whole life story on here becuause it would be a waste.

when i got my rats, yes, i wanted them. i wanted them alot and i did tons and tons of research. no amount of research can ever prepare you for the real deal.

when i got my 2 rats it was becuaes me and my friend had to get them to do our science fair. (rat maze 100% harmless) dont comments saying im irrisponsable because i can assure you, im more responcible than most of the people my age.
i wanted the rats and i did everything to get ready for them. when i got them, i was happy. but then it got to the point where they were too much and the cage i had them in was too hard to deal with becuase they peed everywhere and got everything nasty and i couldnt do ANYTHING about it. they were unhappy becuase i was so annoyed by it. i tryed very hard to make them happy and play with them. when the ferret option came in i did research too. i knew he was going to be alot of work. in the end the ferret was a better match for me and the rats are happy. so im sorry to anyone. i dont "disspose" my pets. i was just trying to make everything work out better. 

theres so much more detail i could add but i dotn have time. far too long. so i know it was the right desicion. wheither you people do or not, it doesnt matter becuase i know it was the right thing to do to make everything work out and my animals who i love dearly- as happy as possible.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

littlematchstick said:


> . My 2 ferrets take more time and energy to care for then all 8 of my rats, and I have 3 rat cages to clean and only 1 ferret cage. They require A LOT of out of cage time to remain mentally stimulated..usually 2-3 hours is best..if not more. I have had ferrets since I was a sophmore in high school, I'm now almost 25. Ferrets have a much longer life span and therefore will likely have more vet bills over those years. Their food is dreadfully expensive (if you geth them the good stuff-which is best). Basically what Im saying is...if you didn't have time for 2 rats its highly unlikely you have time for a ferret in comparison to time it takes ot take proper care of a ferret. So it sounds to me like you got bored with one and wanted something new...what happens when you get bored with a ferret?


almost all my family members thought the rats were gross. they didnt want to touch them. they love my ferret and help out alot. they always want to play with him and really enjoy running around with him. overall he worked out better for everyone


----------



## Stace87

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> as i posted in another section about the ferret, i got a baby ferret named Brundon and in order to get him, the deal with my parents was to rehome my rats. ive wanted a ferret since i was 7 so i wanted to get one because my parents finally said yes after begging for almost 8 years.


I'm sure if you read over the above, you can see how it seems to us reading it.


----------



## littlematchstick

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> almost all my family members thought the rats were gross. they didnt want to touch them. they love my ferret and help out alot. they always want to play with him and really enjoy running around with him. overall he worked out better for everyone


this is the last thing I will say about this. The fact that he worked out better for *everyone* doesn't change the fact that you traded one animal for another. And I think the fact that you chose an animal for a science fair project wasn't a very good idea either. Also-just because your family members didn't like them doesn't change anything. My mom prefers my ferrets over my rats..she HATES my rats. But it is MY responsibility to take care of them-not theirs. Rats don't live that long--you could have waited until they passed on. It wasn't the fact that you didn't have time to take care of them--it's that you didn't want to take the time. ALL animals have their downfalls, they aren't perfect and they cannot be what you want them to be. 



> but then it got to the point where they were too much and the cage i had them in was too hard to deal with becuase they peed everywhere and got everything nasty and i couldnt do ANYTHING about it. they were unhappy becuase i was so annoyed by it. i tryed very hard to make them happy and play with them.


you're right, you couldn't do anything about it, except keep it clean and get them a new cage. What will you do if your ferret poops everywhere? Believe me, it will happen..especially when they're sick. And their pee, smells HORRIBLE if you don't keep it cleaned. 

I'm glad you rehomed them, because someone else can give them the love they need. I just hope the same thing doesn't happen to your little ferret.


----------



## ration1802

I completely agree with Stace and Zoe. I have absolutely no time for people who consider pets as disposable creatures who they can discard to a pet shop or any passer by. ESPECIALLY in exchange for another 'cooler' pet. 

What is worse about this situation is that you posted on here asking for advice about getting the ferret - I assure you had anyone here been aware of the conditions you would have gotten some very different answers.

Posts like this make me so angry, no wonder shelters overflow the way they do if this is 'responsible' behaviour.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

everyone has different veiws. 
mine are different from yours and yours are different from mine.
the whole shelter comment was uncalled for. my animals are not in a shelter and its not becuase of people like me why animals are in shelters. i gave my rats a home and i wasnt going to stop searching untill i found them a perfect fit. if you people knew me you would be suprised. i dont care what you think. i know i did the right thing. you all are so rediculously close minded, you cant see the fact that i did what was right for me and my rats. i found them an amazing new home and people who love them more then i or my family ever could. i had people ask to take them and i said no becuase i didnt think it was right. i loved them enough to hold out untill i found someone perfect. i said that i would rather keep them than give them to just anyone. i so keep thinking what you think. i dont care. this is stupid.

and just to add in. i was planning on finding them a new home wayyyy before they whole ferret thing came into play. i know a lady who wanted them and i was planning to give them to her but she got a new phone number and i couldnt get in touch with her. the ferret was an add in and my parents said i couldnt get him untill the rats were rehomed to someone good. i loved my rats but it wasnt just because of the ferret that i rehomed them. i was already planning on it before that even came to my mind.


----------



## Stace87

From your post it sounds like you were taking your rats to a pet store and it was by chance someone asked about them? I don't understand why you'd have the rats with you if the plan wasn't to leave them at the pet store to find a new home?


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

i brought them there with me becuse i couldnt get them to the person i wanted to have them. i was _*NOT*_ going to leave them there! omg! that was my main thing to myself! NOT to leave them at the petstore! omggggg noooo!

i brought them there to see if anyone working or anyone about to buy a rat would want them or know someone who really wanted them. i figured that that would be a good place to find someone who would really really want and love them.

i thought maybe someone who works there loved rats so much they were inspired to work there because of them and maybe they would be excited to have 2 more, or maybe someone who loves rats so much and who would buy one would be really happy and excited to see 2 healthy rats that they could take home for free instead of having to buy one that might be sorta sick (being from a petstore). i was just trying to think of all options to get them a good home. i was never ever everrrrrrr even going to think about leaving them there. theres no way on this earth. i was going to find them an amazing home no matter what, or they werent going anywhere.

i was just hoping that i would make someones day by bringing them there, and i did becuase i made 3 little kids and a mom who love rats, really really happy becuase they got to bring home 2 new pets without having to pay 30 dollars for them at the petstore. and thats all i wanted. for my much loved pets and their new family to be happy. i thought that i was doing a good thing.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

like i said before, i have a story. im sorry if the bits and parts i tell make it sound bad. i guess if this was someone else and i was just reading parts i would have been upset like everyone else. but i know the whole story. wheither anyone agrees with me or not... they dont know the story.

i wasnt trading my pets for another just becuase the ferret was a newer shinny pet. i was already going to rehome my rats, and thennnn the ferret idea came up and my dad said that i had to find them their new home before bringing anything in. so im sorry for anyone who was upset by the way this post sounded. and i would never leave any of my animals without homes. never. i disagree with that very very very much, all animals deserve loving caring homes.

when i was little i volenteered at a shelter but i moved and the place i live now, theres an age requirement to volunteer and im still not old enough yet (its stupiddd) . i still go to see the shelter animals on the weekends and give them love. all the animals i have (besides my ferret becuase i couldnt find any ferret adoptions near me) have been adopted from a shelter or saved from a near death expirience. i beleive very strongly in adoptions and not abandoning animals. i dont think animals should be continued to breed with all the poor shelter pets out there. and shelter animals make the best pets becuase they are so thankfull and know you care for them.


----------



## Little-Fizz

Stace87 said:


> kleeheartsratandrabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> i miss my little guys and looking at everything on here makes me miss them soooo much more! :-[
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have that problem if you decided to keep the pets you had taken on and wait to get a ferret in the future :-\ I don't really think it's very fair to pretty much trade animals like you have done. I know you've found them another home, but even so, I don't think that's very fair.
> 
> Just my opinion anyway.
Click to expand...

I'm glad someone stated that. I'm not sure why anyone would feel sorry for you... That really made me upset. Ferrets need just as much attention and love as rats so you didn't feel like you couldn't care for your rats anymore... You just wanted a ferret. I think that was selfish and you're a bad rat mom. There's no way to sugar coat that. Maybe you should wait until you've matured and grown up before you decide to mess around with another living creatures life. I could NEVER in a million years just give my girls up like that, that's not an opinion, that's how any responsible pet owner should feel. I know you've already been told off a few times, I just needed to get that off my chest. Wow this really grinds my gears. 

Stop trying to act like you love animals because you don't. Plain and simple. Now if you couldn't afford to feed your pets so you gave them away, that's understandable. But I think a ferrets more expensive that rats. wowowowowowowowowowow. Never own pets again please.


----------



## Lea

Seems to me the parents, being the decision-makers in this case, should have said no to the ferret for the reasons everyone has already mentioned.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

You gave them to the first interested adopter who you came across. You too were excited about your rats before you replaced them with a ferret.
It doesn't look like you checked out that home at all.
It is very sad and your parents are to blame since they allowed this nonsense. 
I would never have allowed my kids to do this. 
Why didn't you get a ferret in the first place?
Don't ferrets require more than rats?
fingers crossed for the rats and ferret. Will you replace him with a puppy in a few years? Hope not!


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

begoodtoanimals said:


> You gave them to the first interested adopter who you came across. You too were excited about your rats before you replaced them with a ferret.
> It doesn't look like you checked out that home at all.
> It is very sad and your parents are to blame since they allowed this nonsense.
> I would never have allowed my kids to do this.
> Why didn't you get a ferret in the first place?
> Don't ferrets require more than rats?
> fingers crossed for the rats and ferret. Will you replace him with a puppy in a few years? Hope not!


wow. i think its great that you assume i gave them to the first interested people. i didnt so whatever.
all you people want is for me to say that *i hate animals. im irresponsible. i gave my rats to a snake feeder. and that theyre going to die. i hate animals and they should all have to live in dirty shelters the rest of theyre lives.*

thats all you people want. so there. i gave you what you wanted to hear and thats all you want even if its the exact opposite of the truth (i dont beleive in any of that but thats what you all want me to say). you all want to put people down. to assume the worst. so get over yourself. its over. i cant take it back. and if i could, i still wouldnt!
and it sounds like half of you didnt even read the whole thread, just what you wanted to read. so therefore, you dont understand it all- and even if you read the whole thing you still wouldnt. i dont care what anyone thinks anymore. this is dumb. so go hug your rats while you can and live your perfect lives. and theres no way to sugar-coat any of that.


----------



## zoe9

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> i cant take it back. and if i could, i still wouldnt!


And that's the really sad part.

No matter how desperately you try to justify your actions the fact is you got rid of your rats in order to get a different pet.

You then post this on a rat forum. Why I'm not sure, but to expect any reaction other than criticism was naive and silly.

I know you are young but the way you are handling this now suggests you still have quite a lot of growing up to do.

Would suggest you pick up your dummy and rattle from where you just threw them and start now.

Cheers.


----------



## Little-Fizz

kleeheartsratandrabbit said:


> i hate animals. im irresponsible. i gave my rats to a snake feeder. and that theyre going to die. i hate animals and they should all have to live in dirty shelters the rest of theyre lives.


 Thanks! How old are you 11? 

Actually one of my sisters is 11 and she still has more compassion and common sense then that. We are talking about animals lives here, not the latest trend. Grow up and don't own anymore animals.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

Thanks for taking out my stars I put around that funny little paragraph of sarcasm. And since you did that it prooves to me that that WAS what you wanted. Lmao. Whatever.


----------



## Little-Fizz

Thanks for not responding to a single thing I addressed because I owned you way to hard and there was nothing you could say


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

Little-Fizz said:


> kleeheartsratandrabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate animals. im irresponsible. i gave my rats to a snake feeder. and that theyre going to die. i hate animals and they should all have to live in dirty shelters the rest of theyre lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! How old are you 11?
> 
> Actually one of my sisters is 11 and she still has more compassion and common sense then that. We are talking about animals lives here, not the latest trend. Grow up and don't own anymore animals.
Click to expand...

want me to "own you back" or whatever the heck you want???

im not 11.
how is finding my rats a better home not common sence?
do you know me? no. you cant tell me i have no compassion.
i thought we were taking about how dumb this is and that you think i have no compassion or common sence?
ferrets are no trend. i dont know where you think im from.
i can own as many animals as i please and you cant stop me.
how about reading the entire thread post and hearing me out before you flip out- and climb down from the high post your sitting on.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

Little-Fizz said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleeheartsratandrabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> i miss my little guys and looking at everything on here makes me miss them soooo much more! :-[
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have that problem if you decided to keep the pets you had taken on and wait to get a ferret in the future :-\ I don't really think it's very fair to pretty much trade animals like you have done. I know you've found them another home, but even so, I don't think that's very fair.
> 
> Just my opinion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad someone stated that. I'm not sure why anyone would feel sorry for you... That really made me upset. Ferrets need just as much attention and love as rats so you didn't feel like you couldn't care for your rats anymore... You just wanted a ferret. I think that was selfish and you're a bad rat mom. There's no way to sugar coat that. Maybe you should wait until you've matured and grown up before you decide to mess around with another living creatures life. I could NEVER in a million years just give my girls up like that, that's not an opinion, that's how any responsible pet owner should feel. I know you've already been told off a few times, I just needed to get that off my chest. Wow this really grinds my gears.
> 
> Stop trying to act like you love animals because you don't. Plain and simple. Now if you couldn't afford to feed your pets so you gave them away, that's understandable. But I think a ferrets more expensive that rats. wowowowowowowowowowow. Never own pets again please.
Click to expand...

1. i didnt want sympathy.
2. the ferret is more of a family pet but im the one who wanted it, after we brought him home, everyone pitched in. and i was finding a new home for my rats before i even thought to get a ferret.
3. i dont care how good of a rat mom you think i am. i found them an amazing home that can love them more than i could. gahhh, im sorry! that was such a horrible thing on my part! :
4. i wouldnt give any of my pets up unless i felt it was nessacary. my rats needed a new home that could give them more attention. i had the idea to get the ferret after i made the decision to find a new home for my rats. the deal was that i had to get them into their new home before we brought any new pets in. the ferret is a family pet but i pushed getting one. i was the only one who would touch my rats. i couldnt give them the love they needed by myself. 
5. forgive me for being selfish and only thinking of myself, even though i spent alot of time trying to find the perfect home and people who would love them more than i could- sorry for that. 
6. LMFAO! WHEN DID I SAY I COULDNT AFFORD TO TAKE CARE OF MY RATS???


----------



## Corpseflower

Whoa, whole lot of hostility in here... I think you should really just take what you got in this thread, obviously people are intitled to their own opinions, just as your intitled to yours. So if you're so sure that's not what you did, then why even worry about it? Just keep moving and ignore it.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit

i dont know why but it upsets me that people are making up stuff. im done on here. i gave as much information as im going to. do with it what you all will. it upsets me the feedback ive gotten- i wasnt looking for sympathy, i just wanted to share my story although now as i look back, i really dont know why. i really dont even know why i joined, everything i did or posted on here was wrong. even if i had just read about it ON HERE. if i did it, it was wrong. i wasnt intentionaly doing something that so many people would be so against. i was just trying to be a GOOD pet owner but apparently i wasnt. next time im in a situation ill rethink it. what i did with my rats was my decision and it was the right one wheither people here think it was or not. im sorry for all the upset and hostillity. but please, if your going to post something on this thread, read out the whole thing and not just the first post, i dont explain myself very well in the beging. acctually- it really doesnt even matter anymore. ive given my thoughts and what ive done so there it is for everyone to read. think what you want.
im gone and im sorry it had to end like this- i came with good intentions.
peace to everyone and good luck with everything you all do. i wish you all the best.


----------



## Little-Fizz

I think she doesn't know how to read. And considering I've read this whole thread she clearly just doesn't realize how immature she really is. 

Lol way to get me back with a bunch of bs that you were again just trying to justifiy your actions. I never once said you couldn't afford to feed your pets. Incase you can't read I said IF you couldn't afford to feed your pets then your actions may be forgivable. But concidering you bought a ferret I really don't think that was the case 


Plus when you're 11 I'm sure mommy and daddy still pay for everything.


----------



## FeffOx

kleeheartsratsandrabbits, I really think you need to stop owning pets if this is what you do when you think that a new animal you see is 'cool'. I actually feel really sorry for the rats that YOU gave away because you just thought, hey I know, I dont like rats no more lets buy a ferret. You dont even know whats going to happen to them rats, what if the woman you gave them to gets bored of them like you have and gives them away, what if she gives them to a person who feeds their snakes rats. Everything you have done is so childish, I have a dog, 2 rats and a budgie (used to have a tarauntula and a hamster not long ago but they both passed) and I got a bit bored of them after a while, but I didnt give them away to the first person who I saw at a pet store! I bought them, they were/are MY responsibility and if you thought that you would get bored of them then you shouldn't of bought them. I actually agree with Little-Fizz when she says dont own pets anymore. This is just terrible.


----------



## Kinsey

Wow. so sad. Ratties are way better pets than ferrets anyday. My Romeo saved my life. He IS my life. I would shoot myself in the head before I got rid of Romeo. Why are you even ON THIS SITE this is a rat site for people who LOVE RATS and want to do whats right for taking care of them. NOT people who give them away to any old person they see in a store. For all you know those kids she has might be too rough on your ratties. FOR ALL YOU KNOW she has a big dog who will suck them up as a midnight snack. FOR ALL YOU KNOW!
RATS ARE NOT DISPOSABLE NO ANIMAL IS!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Kleehearts, why is it that you continue to re-post justifications? To clear your conscious? 
Just be honest to yourself and think of what's being said instead of reacting in a reflex all the time. It is hard when people tell you what you already know deep down but not want to hear. That's what causes these elaborate responses from you, I think.
You cannot turn back time so take this whole thing in as a life lesson.
Educate yourself on a ferret forum on the care of ferrets so you don't make the same mistake. I lost track if you had one or not already. I hope not because ferrets are much more work to care for: they require even more interaction and cleaning than rats and the litter box smells worse.
Can we now close this discussion?


----------



## Stace87

begoodtoanimals said:


> Educate yourself on a ferret forum on the care of ferrets so you don't make the same mistake. I lost track if you had one or not already. I hope not because ferrets are much more work to care for: they require even more interaction and cleaning than rats and the litter box smells worse.
> Can we now close this discussion?


The OP does already have a ferret - a baby male. I doubt the OP will be around the forum much anymore (if at all) after this thread, so ending it would probably be best.


----------



## chiklet1503

I think everyone here needs to relax a little. No sense in getting worked up over something that's done and over with.

If she was no longer whole-heartedly devoted to caring for the rats, the best thing for the RATS would be to find them a home that can provide them with everything they need. 

At least she didn't hoard them in a closet and never pay any attention to them. Please give the girl some credit and stop jumping down her throat about it.

I know it's hard when you are the one taking in a rescue and you see situations all the time that upset you, make you mad, make you cry and fill you with agonizing heartache. It's hard not to be mad at someone who you feel is to blame. Being mad at them is not going to make either of you feel any better. 

If she thinks taking care of a ferret will be more suitable to her wants and needs, by all means, let her decide that for herself.

Everyone is so quick to judge others but please, please keep in mind that everyone is entitled to make their own decisions and nothing we can say will change that, just accept it, learn from it and move on.

I'm remaining neutral in this conversation and I believe others should as well. We should be educating other rattie owners in a positive and embracing manner, not in a defensive and angry manner. How often have you really listened to someone else's point of view when they are insulting you to your face?


----------



## chiklet1503

> The OP does already have a ferret - a baby male. I doubt the OP will be around the forum much anymore (if at all) after this thread, so ending it would probably be best.


Sorry, didn't read this til after my post!


----------



## lilspaz68

Hey guess what. Hoarders LOVE their rats too! Although they will stick them 40 to a small cage, never take them to a vet, let them die on their own painfully, never clean their cages (because there are too many of them), forget to feed and water them, etc. 

Love doesn't equal a good home. :'(


----------



## chiklet1503

Forgive me but I don't see where I said love alone makes for a good or proper home. I'm slightly confused by your post. Was that towards me?


----------

